# Info about cycles ?



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Dear Peter
Thanks for replies re dna frag and aneuploidy. Can you say anything more about what info about my cycles so far gives
3 - cycles 
1st 10 follicles - 2 eggs - long stim 300U gonalF - 1 egg fert normally 1 with 2 sperm - 1 4 cell emb transf
2nd short protocol 6 eggs 3 normal fert 2 arrested 2 fert with 2 sperm 1 didnt fert 1 4 cell emb transf - ectopic preg
3rd short protocol 375U gonal F 5 eggs all fert normally 2 arrested 1 looked like arresting at 2-3 cells 2 transf 7 cell and 5cell
Is this very bad? 
I understand aneuploidy screening might mean best morphological embs not transf and since I dont ever seem to get any spare seems like it wouldnt be feasible??
Thanks for your time


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ruthie said:


> Dear Peter
> Thanks for replies re dna frag and aneuploidy. Can you say anything more about what info about my cycles so far gives
> 3 - cycles
> 1st 10 follicles - 2 eggs - long stim 300U gonalF - 1 egg fert normally 1 with 2 sperm - 1 4 cell emb transf
> ...


----------

